# Amazing, i'd never have believed it...



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been battling a tension headache all afternoon, DH had spent ages trying to rub a knot out of my shoulder but nothing changed (and he's a pretty strong guy in his hands -he's an alloy bullbar polisher so he's holding a heavy polisher/sander all day)

Anyways, I went to check on my lectric soda crystals to see how they were drying, I picked one up and put it directly on my swollen shoulder knot, within a couple of minutes the whole knot was GONE I couldn't believe it, I even got DH to double check and even he was surprised, the knot, the swelling all of it! :shock: I have a knot in my other shoulder so i'm going to go get rid of that one now. Just wanted to share.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 13, 2011)

As a person who deals with cramps and knots constantly thanks to Fibromyalgia hearing this gets me super excited.  Where can I get some or how can I make some?!?  Sure would beat having to up muscle relaxing meds and pain meds on those bad days/weeks.


----------



## khermsen (Oct 13, 2011)

I have heard of soaking an injured area in epsom salts to ease pain.  

Interesting......I will be checking back to see if anyone else has had a similar experience.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 13, 2011)

I have fibro as well. What are lectric soda crystals?


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to know too  :wink:


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 13, 2011)

It is sodium carbonate heptahydrate, if my sources are correct.
Lectric was a brand name for the crystals sold as a soother for certain skin conditions, swelling or other maladies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_carbonate


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 13, 2011)

Is this the same thing as brand name Borax?


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 13, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Is this the same thing as brand name Borax?



Nope... 
BOth are sodium salts, but borax is one of the sodium borates...
Borax: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borax


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2011)

I glad you got some relief.  I get a massage every 2 weeks - tonight's my night. WooHoo!  I feel so wonderful afterwards.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 13, 2011)

Active Ingredient: Sodium Carbonate

From the pack 

" A "Lectric Soda" bath refreshes relaxes, and revitalizes

Weary, aching limbs: Add half a cup of "Lectric soda" after the full quantity of bath water is drawn.

Aching Feet: A "Lectric soda" foot bath soothes and relaxes. Just one tablespoon of "Lectric soda" in a basin of warm water gives you such heavenly relief. 

Water Softener and General Household Cleaner:

Magnesium supplements are very good at getting rid of cramps.   :wink:


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2011)

****, I've got 100 lbs of sodium carbonate!  

Is this in crystal form?  Mine is a very fine particle, so fine I have to use a dust mask when I work with it.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm sorry everyone for not replying sooner, I was asleep here in Aussie while everyone one was awake lol. Thanks to those who answered questions too  
 I did find applying it directly it to the skin is very drying so it would definately be better to put in a cloth.
I've just contacted Lectric to see if they sell overseas so once I hear back from them i'll let you know.

Deda, yes, the Lectric brand is in crystal form, the particals are different sizes.

Editing to say I recieved the following response from the Lectric Soda Crystal people :cry: 

Hi Donna,

Thanks for your email and for taking the time to write to us!

We are so happy to hear that you've had such great results with our product!
Apologies, unfortunately we are not able to send Bexters Lectric Soda Crystals into America as this product does not comply with the US regulations. 

If you have any further enquiries please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards,

Vanessa Castro | PR Assistant


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 14, 2011)

It does not comply with US regulations? I wonder what that's about.  :?


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 14, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> ****, I've got 100 lbs of sodium carbonate!
> 
> Is this in crystal form?  Mine is a very fine particle, so fine I have to use a dust mask when I work with it.



Deda, yours may be the anhydrous or monohydrous form... 
Adding water and then letting it dry to crystalize should give you either the hepta- or deca- hydrous forms of crystal, depending on the temperature of where they are forming as the water evaporates... 

If you then dry the crystals further in the oven, they will infloresce (bloom) with a white powdery substance.. the original mono- or an- hydrous forms.


----------



## Adnan23 (Oct 14, 2011)

I made the same mistake by applying it directly. NOT A GREAT IDEA !!!


----------



## Deda (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like it'd be skipping over to the drug side, I'll stick with massage when I get sore muscles.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Oct 15, 2011)

Supposedly you can make the powder by cooking baking soda at 500F for an hour.

Some places say different things about the temperature... One says 10 seconds in the microwave. Either way, it's naturally occuring, and actually baking soda is apparently made FROM washing soda (not the other way around).


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 18, 2011)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> Supposedly you can make the powder by cooking baking soda at 500F for an hour.


I would never try this. The baking soda will degass in your oven and who knows what kind of fumes you would be breathing in.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Oct 18, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> bettacreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CO2... The same stuff you breathe out. Don't bake it in large quantities. I don't believe it'd cause enough CO2, even if you did large amounts, but that's the general precaution that some people mention.


----------

